# Lamb & rice kibble WITHOUT tomato pumace or beet pulp??



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

All of the lamb and rice kibble labels that I read have tomato pumace or beet pulp. What the heck?? i'm serious, if you can find ONE lamb & rice kibble that doesn't have either of those two ingredients I will be super impressed. Let me know!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are the ingredients for Nature's Variety Prairie in Lamb:

Lamb Meal & Oatmeal Medley 
PRAIRIE KIBBLE FOR DOGS

•High in lamb meal
•Whole, hearty grains
•No corn, no wheat, no soy
•Exclusive freeze dried raw Bio-Coating® (learn more)
•Specially formulated for rotation feeding
•Complete and balanced for all life stages
Sizes Available
5 lb, 15 lb, 30 lb

Ingredients
Lamb Meal, Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Barley, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Menhaden Fish Meal, D-calcium Phosphate, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Lamb Flavor, Alfalfa Meal, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sea Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), Lamb Liver, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Freeze Dried Lamb, Freeze Dried Lamb Hearts, Freeze Dried Lamb Liver, Pumpkinseeds, Ground Lamb Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Sage, Clove, Rosemary Extract. Visit the Ingredient Glossary to learn about each ingredient.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

California Natural's Lamb and Rice does not have those ingrediants. Here's a link to that food. They even have it in a small bites formula. 

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/produc...ult.asp?id=1671


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Not sure why you don't want beet pulp. It is white, not purple and won't affect tear staining, if that is what you are worried about.

http://dogs.about.com/od/dietandnutrition/g/beet_pulp.htm
"Definition: Beet pulp, not to be confused with your average common garden beet, is what's leftover after the sugar has been extracted from sugar beets. As a plant fibre, beet pulp is not digestable, but is beneficial to your dog's digestive system, making his stools firmer and easier to pass, while still giving your dog needed energy from the remaining sugars in the pulp."

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...44&aid=2705


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811189


> Not sure why you don't want beet pulp. It is white, not purple and won't affect tear staining, if that is what you are worried about.
> 
> http://dogs.about.com/od/dietandnutrition/g/beet_pulp.htm
> "Definition: Beet pulp, not to be confused with your average common garden beet, is what's leftover after the sugar has been extracted from sugar beets. As a plant fibre, beet pulp is not digestable, but is beneficial to your dog's digestive system, making his stools firmer and easier to pass, while still giving your dog needed energy from the remaining sugars in the pulp."
> ...


That's exactly what I was "worried about." That's the rumor that I had heard in the past. The few high-grade foods that I've tried Ollie on w/ tomato pumace he started staining. I always stayed away from beet pulp (for the reasons mentioned) b/c I had heard the staining rumor.

I tired the Nature's VAriety lamb once and after a short time Ollie started staining and scratching (he had never had either). I can't imagine what was in it to cause that, but it was very distinct and went away as soon as I took him off it.

I don't think I've tried CA Natural...

thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 29 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811192


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811189





> Not sure why you don't want beet pulp. It is white, not purple and won't affect tear staining, if that is what you are worried about.
> 
> http://dogs.about.com/od/dietandnutrition/g/beet_pulp.htm
> "Definition: Beet pulp, not to be confused with your average common garden beet, is what's leftover after the sugar has been extracted from sugar beets. As a plant fibre, beet pulp is not digestable, but is beneficial to your dog's digestive system, making his stools firmer and easier to pass, while still giving your dog needed energy from the remaining sugars in the pulp."
> ...


That's exactly what I was "worried about." That's the rumor that I had heard in the past. The few high-grade foods that I've tried Ollie on w/ tomato pumace he started staining. I always stayed away from beet pulp (for the reasons mentioned) b/c I had heard the staining rumor.

I tired the Nature's VAriety lamb once and after a short time Ollie started staining and scratching (he had never had either). I can't imagine what was in it to cause that, but it was very distinct and went away as soon as I took him off it.

I don't think I've tried CA Natural...

thanks for the suggestions!
[/B][/QUOTE]

To add to what I said...if you do a search here on SM on beet pulp you'll see what I'm talking about (you were in many of the convos, Sher) anyway, it's not the color that is debated to cause staining (as you said, it's white), it's that it can be a potential allergen, which can cause staining. I've just always stayed away from it...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 29 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811198


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 29 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811192





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811189





> Not sure why you don't want beet pulp. It is white, not purple and won't affect tear staining, if that is what you are worried about.
> 
> http://dogs.about.com/od/dietandnutrition/g/beet_pulp.htm
> "Definition: Beet pulp, not to be confused with your average common garden beet, is what's leftover after the sugar has been extracted from sugar beets. As a plant fibre, beet pulp is not digestable, but is beneficial to your dog's digestive system, making his stools firmer and easier to pass, while still giving your dog needed energy from the remaining sugars in the pulp."
> ...


That's exactly what I was "worried about." That's the rumor that I had heard in the past. The few high-grade foods that I've tried Ollie on w/ tomato pumace he started staining. I always stayed away from beet pulp (for the reasons mentioned) b/c I had heard the staining rumor.

I tired the Nature's VAriety lamb once and after a short time Ollie started staining and scratching (he had never had either). I can't imagine what was in it to cause that, but it was very distinct and went away as soon as I took him off it.

I don't think I've tried CA Natural...

thanks for the suggestions!
[/B][/QUOTE]

To add to what I said...if you do a search here on SM on beet pulp you'll see what I'm talking about (you were in many of the convos, Sher) anyway, it's not the color that is debated to cause staining (as you said, it's white), it's that it can be a potential allergen, which can cause staining. I've just always stayed away from it...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I found a lot of the old threads and see that I am a "broken record" on this and pretty much posted what I did here, so sorry for the repetition. 

Since your little guy was having problems with loose stool, it may be that this could be good for him, since it is supposed to firm up the stool.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Beet pulp can actually be good for dogs with loose stool as it is a great fiber. 

That said I am a California Natural fan when looking for a pretty simple food. They also have a herring one.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Beets are now almost all genetically modified if they are not organic. 

Genetically modified bacteria are being found in humans now. No one yet knows the effect these pathogens will have on people/dogs who ingest genetically modified food. 

_Photorhabdus are entomopathogenic bacteria currently used for the biological control of crop pests. Recently, an increasing number of __Photorhabdus strains have been isolated from human clinical specimens, associated with locally invasive soft tissue infections and disseminated bacteraemia.
_
http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/eccmid1...ct.asp?id=56864

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?con...articleId=14570


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811244


> Beets are now almost all genetically modified if they are not organic.
> 
> Genetically modified bacteria are being found in humans now. No one yet knows the effect these pathogens will have on people/dogs who ingest genetically modified food.
> 
> ...


Well isn't that nice! Thanks Suzan.


----------

